# V Bar chains for UTV



## Calheavyrigger (Aug 27, 2011)

I travel on and off of pavement, will these damage pavement?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

depends upon how prestine your pavment is. Fresh paved/coated asphalt you might leave little marks on the surface. pavement that's been down for a few years you wont hardly notice.

if you due lots of spining you will also leave surface marks.


----------

